# PHP Nuke for dummies



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

Is there a step by step guide for PHP-NUKE and PHPMYADMIN out there anywhere? Im talking real basic here. I read the help files for setting this stuff up and its way over my head 

For instance:


> Now go to the directory where you uncompressed all files and edit the
> file "config.php". Change all the fields until you are happy with the
> changes and they fits the need of your web site.


Alright well, I have no idea what most of these fields are LOL! Im not looking to do anything to crazy here, basically I just need to get it up and running. Im the type of person that if they can see it, then I can fix... but Im lost going in blind.

Thanks for the help 
G


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I used this tutorial to get mine running (some parts are based off my host, but not many) Where it says to get the values for dbname and dbhost etc. It should be in a section somewhere similar on your hosts control panel.

http://s88567960.onlinehome.us/forums/index.php?showtopic=120


----------

